# I thought they would show up



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Downtown Grayling next to mill pond


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats all ??? wow 

Did they hire a loader to scrape them up ??


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

on a call said:


> Thats all ??? wow
> 
> Did they hire a loader to scrape them up ??


They should be on the sidewalks for the next couple days. This was my first morning seeing them


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Shhhhhh


----------

